# Slow feeder/feeder-ball recommendations?



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi there,

My 4 month old V, Nico, eats way too fast causing him to hiccup and puke! We tried a tennis ball, then a can in his bowl then finally I got a suction cup bone (the "Gobble Stopper") to put in his bowl but he is now able to lift it out and take it out of his bowl....

I recently asked our trainer at puppy class what she recommends doing for dogs who eat too quick and she had a really good answer: don't use a bowl. period. Dogs are opportunistic eaters and will eat when they can -- putting the food in a nice pile in a bowl is an invitation for them to eat as quickly as possible. She recommended, for the moment, scattering the food on the floor so he has to move around to find it and get it _or_ just making him work for his entire meal (i.e. "sit" --> handful of kibble, "lie down" --> handful of kibble, "shake" --> handful of kibble...) Both these ideas work really well and he enjoys them.

I would also like to get a slow-feeder ball. I'm not keen on the kong toy as the dogs apparently learn to hit it really hard really fast (i.e. kibble everywhere immediately & they get sick of it quickly... not enough activity/puzzle) and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for slow feeders. I've been looking into these three:
http://www.amazon.ca/Premier-Pet-Products-Premier-Buddy-Kibble-Nibble/dp/B001F0RRUA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1399996010&sr=8-3&keywords=kibble+nibble
http://www.amazon.ca/JW-Pet-Company-Hol-ee-Treat/dp/B007R6BM1G/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1399996024&sr=8-15&keywords=holee
http://www.amazon.ca/Fantastic-Black-Pattern-Feeding-Squeaker/dp/B00B49ZA2Y/ref=sr_1_2?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1399995378&sr=1-2&keywords=squeaky+quack+ball

Has anyone ever tried any of these? Any recommendations?

Thanks!
-Rebecca (& Nico)


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We don't use a bowl either. We like the Kong Wobbler (this is actually the hardest for our guy, since he typically likes to drop Kongs off furniture or toss them at walls to dislodge all the kibble at once) and the Omega Paw Treat Ball:

http://www.chewy.com/dog/omega-paw-...t=&utm_term=&gclid=CMHKlomzqb4CFWNgMgod1hoAgw

I haven't used any of the products you listed. Just be careful if you go for a treat dispensing toy that's not a ball... we had to return a couple because Dexter could get his jaw stuck in them (Petsafe Busy Buddy Twist 'n Treat and Orbee Snoop). We have a variety of others that work just fine though.

A lot of times we opt to just hand feed. We have trouble settling Dexter when he's over tired and that's a good way to quiet him down.

Good luck!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, and don't forget the whole tennis balls in a muffin tin game!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tennis balls in a muffin pan? 
That sounds intriguing.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a word of caution - when using tennis balls, make sure you are watching them carefully. I know someone who used a tennis ball in the food dish and wasn't watching his dog while she ate. She ended up eating a full-size tennis ball. $2,000 later in surgery, she was fine. 

For the tennis ball in the muffin tin game - take a muffin tin (6 wells works great!) and put a treat in one or two of the wells. Cover all six wells with tennis balls and have your dog figure out which well has the treats. Our dogs love that one.


----------



## AngelaC (Jun 2, 2013)

Our pup scarfs down his food, too. We used this for all three meals until he was 6 months. http://www.amazon.com/KONG-Genius-Mike-Large-Colors/dp/B003JVDV5S/ref=sr_1_33?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1400015775&sr=1-33&keywords=kong+dog+toys


Now we use a slow feeding bowl and add water. Both defiantly do the job well. We just ran out of time somedays to fill the kong for three meals a day. 

Have fun with you puppy!


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

http://www.luckypet.com.au/green-interactive.html
This works well, I also have a puzzle that has 7 compartments that come off and you place food under it as a game. I am looking for the site.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

leerburg.com/1316.htm?CAWELAID=120137120000015213&CAGPSPN=pla&catargetid=120137120000021674&cadevice=m&gclid=CKKTqdmrqr4CFRQmMgod4EgAMw

We bought the above for our fosters who usually come in as strays to shelters and eat as fast as possible once they have a meal in front of them. It works really well to slow them down and make them eat at a slower pace. They have different sizes for smaller snouts so you'll have to look to find the right one for your boy. They're also fairly inexpensive compared to some of the other ones out there.

There are also a few out there like the below that offer more recesses for food to go into and offer more challenge. Of course you can also put 1/2 cup in at a time to also help slow them down.
http://www.chewy.com/dog/dog-games-...t=&utm_term=&gclid=CKS1x62sqr4CFQJqMgodsmoA_w

http://www.pet360.com/product/54931...e&extcid=pla&gclid=CLuv8r-sqr4CFcQ7Mgod9zsA7A


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Something like this Taika?
> 
> http://www.huntindawg.com/aikiou-activity-food-center-for-dogs-14-x-12-x-3.html



Yes very simular
► 4:58► 4:58
www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9aCtCNKKqA
Mar 8, 2012 - Uploaded by plumwoodposse
SMART DOGS Training Center carries several different food toys & puzzles in our retail area ...


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll be sure to post what I get and how well it works


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We put our boy on a slow feed bowl. It takes him about 6 times as long to eat his food now. They definitely work!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/how-to-slow-down-fast-eatting-vizsla.html


----------

